# Which Pedders Kit?



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Ok guys, I wanted to get some opinions on which pedders suspension package to get. Im deciding between the street II no drop or the track II no drop packages. The car is gonna be used as a daily driver year round and my main goal is to stiffen up the overall feel of the car and get rid of the sloppiness and body roll when cornering. The car won't be used at the track but I do plan on doing performance upgrades in the future, probably the new slp 490hp performance pack, and want to have the suspension taken care of first. Any comments or thoughts are appreciated. Thanks!! :cheers


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

wow, im surprised no one chimned in on that. i was wondering also


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

NEXSTAR7 said:


> wow, im surprised no one chimned in on that. i was wondering also


Yeah, i know right!! 19 views but no replies. :confused I'm sure ill get a few responses over the weekend.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

If you have the money, more is always better. 

I have the Street II installed on the '04 that I am getting ready to sell. I am either going to swap what parts I can off of it to my '05 and upgrade to a Track II, or I am going to sell it with the Street II intact and just install the entire Track II on my new one.

You won't be disappointed with either, and the handling is night and day different with just the Street II. Also, in my experience the customer service from Pedders really is second to none. Good luck :cheers


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

I have the track 2 - 0 drop on my car, very happy with it

mine isn't exactly like the kit, i have drag springs in the rear instead of the 0 drops, and i have the middle shock (not the big bore), and both of the rear control arm bushings are the non adjustable type.

i drive a lot and i'm very happy with it.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Somewhat_Broken said:


> I have the track 2 - 0 drop on my car, very happy with it
> 
> mine isn't exactly like the kit, i have drag springs in the rear instead of the 0 drops, and i have the middle shock (not the big bore), and both of the rear control arm bushings are the non adjustable type.
> 
> i drive a lot and i'm very happy with it.



Yeah, I'm gonna go with the middle level gsr shocks too instead of the big bore ones since I won't be taking it to the track. The track II package doesn't come with the rear camber kit so the rear bushings aren't adjustable as well. Any recommendations on where to get it installed? I'm in wayne, nj.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

A quick look at their website (http://www.peddersusa.com/Dealers.htm) shows one in New Jersey, I would recommend going there.


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

G'day All:

I was thinking about the Pedders Serious Street with 1/2" drop rear and 1" drop front. Has anyone had experience with that? If so, what sort of tire setup do you use?

Cheers,

HSV.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

is there a nother company that makes the same quality stuff, but cheaper?


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

NEXSTAR7 said:


> is there a nother company that makes the same quality stuff, but cheaper?


You can get koni parts but for the gto pedders is the best and has the most experience with our cars. You get what you pay for though with pedders.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I got the Strip II (1 1/2" front drop, 5/16" rear lift), but had under carriage clearance issues, so switched the front to their coil-over setup, giving me some adjustability. I'd do it again, no question.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

NEXSTAR7 said:


> is there a nother company that makes the same quality stuff, but cheaper?


ya, there's Energy Suspension that makes a nice basic kit of bushings and you can add to it with ones from Super Pro or Noltec. Despite the hype Pedders are just urethane just like the others but at close to double the price. some stuff you can only get from Pedders and some of their stuff isn't superior at best. by shopping you can get all of the benefits of a suspension upgrade at half the cost if you do it your self. the only way i'd say to go all Pedders is if you're a do-it-yourself-phobe and can't or won't turn a wrench. most of the bushings aren't that bad to replace and even the "hard" ones aren't that hard. with springs you have several choices but IMHO Pedders is the one to get if you don't want to drop your height (there are some advantages to not dropping). shocks (or dampers as the Aussies seem to call them) once again have several makers with Koni being one of the better ones (Tire Rack has good deals on those). the other advantage of Pedders is having a kewl kit name like "serious street" or "track II" that you can tell everyone. of course you can always come back with "i have a super duper VII" or a "driveway durometer poly IV system"


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Devils*

Go Devils baby!!! From Southern New Jersey!!


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Go Devils baby!!! From Southern New Jersey!!


Hell yeah!!! Though this year doesn't look too promising.... I'm in wayne, nj keep up the support dude!!! :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Devils3023 said:


> Hell yeah!!! Though this year doesn't look too promising.... I'm in wayne, nj keep up the support dude!!! :cheers


im so close to philly i have to put up with the eagle and flyers fans bull


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> ya, there's Energy Suspension that makes a nice basic kit of bushings and you can add to it with ones from Super Pro or Noltec. Despite the hype Pedders are just urethane just like the others but at close to double the price. some stuff you can only get from Pedders and some of their stuff isn't superior at best. by shopping you can get all of the benefits of a suspension upgrade at half the cost if you do it your self. the only way i'd say to go all Pedders is if you're a do-it-yourself-phobe and can't or won't turn a wrench. most of the bushings aren't that bad to replace and even the "hard" ones aren't that hard. with springs you have several choices but IMHO Pedders is the one to get if you don't want to drop your height (there are some advantages to not dropping). shocks (or dampers as the Aussies seem to call them) once again have several makers with Koni being one of the better ones (Tire Rack has good deals on those). the other advantage of Pedders is having a kewl kit name like "serious street" or "track II" that you can tell everyone. of course you can always come back with "i have a super duper VII" or a "driveway durometer poly IV system"


your funny. i'll look into it though. thanks.


----------



## kgc (Sep 28, 2007)

I bought the LPE John Lingenfelter package and the Revenge kit for my new 
'06. But you can replicate the springs, wheels / tires, shocks / brakes by visiting their website. I sold my Z06 and had this car built. For a sedan it really handles well. I'm going to Infineon soon for a track day but I can already tell it's superb. It's not my daily driver so the rather firm suspension doesn't bother me. Oh, and it also hauls ass with 530hp.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

Pedders offers all kinds of support that no one else offers. If you have a budget in mind, list it. If you are going to do it yourself, list it. I can help you with questions

mike
dms


----------



## Dennis (Oct 23, 2007)

Svede1212 said:


> ya, there's Energy Suspension that makes a nice basic kit of bushings and you can add to it with ones from Super Pro or Noltec. Despite the hype Pedders are just urethane just like the others but at close to double the price. some stuff you can only get from Pedders and some of their stuff isn't superior at best. by shopping you can get all of the benefits of a suspension upgrade at half the cost if you do it your self. the only way i'd say to go all Pedders is if you're a do-it-yourself-phobe and can't or won't turn a wrench. most of the bushings aren't that bad to replace and even the "hard" ones aren't that hard. with springs you have several choices but IMHO Pedders is the one to get if you don't want to drop your height (there are some advantages to not dropping). shocks (or dampers as the Aussies seem to call them) once again have several makers with Koni being one of the better ones (Tire Rack has good deals on those). the other advantage of Pedders is having a kewl kit name like "serious street" or "track II" that you can tell everyone. of course you can always come back with "i have a super duper VII" or a "driveway durometer poly IV system"


Svede, it's nice to see other members from the other site venturing out. I see that I am late to the game.  Hopefully my stay here would be more welcomed here than the other forum. 

I agree with Svede with other products being equal or better than Peddlers (sp). There are multitude of bushings available from Noltec, Energy, Superpro, and lastly but not least, Red Ranger (Nolathane). Dont cut your options short by being a lemming.

It surely is nice to find a place that is not overrun by the Peddlers.arty:


----------

